

New interpretation of Beowulf's first line - gliese1337
http://www.manchester.ac.uk/aboutus/news/display/?id=11000

======
cafard
Interesting.

{edit:] But the headline might be "Plausible new interpretation of Beowulf's
first line."

~~~
davidgerard
Pretty much. News coverage of the humanities has the same problems as news
coverage of science and technology.

------
acqq
Hwaet!?

A new interpretation of Beowulf's first word it is.

"in clauses beginning with hwæt the verb is usually at the end"

